# RIP Blue



## Kwilkins (Jun 16, 2011)

you were our first Betta in the family, and won't be the last. You such a sweet happy fish, but then something happend. But you are in a fishy heaven now!​


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

RIP blue, sorry for your loss.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute pic. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

He is so pretty, Sorry for your loss


----------

